

Why open data is not enough - Momoko11
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/06/st_essay_datafireworks/

======
Momoko11
I'm actually submitting this because, as shown in the comments section, I
don't really agree with much of what this writer says about open data being in
any way intrinsically dangerous/destructive.

Curious as to how others feel about the premise of this piece. I do on the
other hand, agree that for open data to have broad, empowering impact, it
needs to be made not just available, but accessible/easy-to-use for more
people.

